# Bucephalandra in low tech tanks?



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I have them in my low tech tank and grows fine. I have a new leaf about 5-7 days


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Let me know where this goes. I would love to do a low tech Buce/Anubias/Java shrimp tank.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Penguin. Makes me feel a lot better about putting them in there. 

Will do, Texas!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

These are actually pretty tough title plants. I have my collection in a emerged tank with a few inches of water & a heater. Air temp around 80 humidity 90%.

I had 4 sp flower in feb. Ihad one new puce i bought at the time. It wasn't doing so good. I put it submersed in my Q-Tank. catch all holding tank. (bare tank plants in pots)I don't fixate on that tank just kinda let it go, weekly water change feed the resident cherry barbs every few days. i thought the buce just melters away. I pulled the clay pot it was in and wrote it off to a winter shipping fail.

Yesterday I was syphoning off the bottom of that tank and I find it stuck to the sponge filter....healthy with new leaves. The lighting is two shop lights hanging over 4-20ls.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. That's really reassuring, Dogfish! I'm interested to see how fast they grow under these conditions. Can't wait til they get some size on them, lol.


----------

